# Monza: offerta choc Galliani per Fagioli



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

Pedullà ha appena parlato di un'offerta imprevista per il giovane Fagioli, non solo per la Juventus ma anche per la Cremonese in cui ha giocato la scorsa stagione in prestito.
La Cremonese sperava di riaverlo in prestito, dopo che rinnoverà con la Juventus.
Galliani avrebbe offerto prestito con obbligo di riscatto tra i 10 e i 15 milioni


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

Fagioli pagato quanto Sanches


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Giugno 2022)

fagioli alla scoreggiona.


----------



## Andris (23 Giugno 2022)

"Galliani ha messo in preventino 20 milioni per Pinamonti, ma il giocatore non è convinto"


pazzesco


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2022)

Soldi all'Inter
Soldi alla Juve.

Chissà chi non vedrà un € dal duo 

Ma via, continuiamo a dedicare cori celebrativi!


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Giugno 2022)

Questa storia del Monza finirà male, molto male. Vedrete.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Soldi all'Inter
> Soldi alla Juve.
> 
> Chissà chi non vedrà un € dal duo
> ...



Beh,però obiettivamente parlando,noi non è che abbiamo chissà quale parterre di giovani giocatori da poter vendere ad una società come il Monza


----------



## Igniorante (24 Giugno 2022)

Ahahah che polli, noi
Mi raccomando invitiamo alle feste scudetto, a questi due infami.
Solo sputi, schiaffi in faccia e calci in cu.lo dovrebbero esserci, per loro.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Pedullà ha appena parlato di un'offerta imprevista per il giovane Fagioli, non solo per la Juventus ma anche per la Cremonese in cui ha giocato la scorsa stagione in prestito.
> La Cremonese sperava di riaverlo in prestito, dopo che rinnoverà con la Juventus.
> Galliani avrebbe offerto prestito con obbligo di riscatto tra i 10 e i 15 milioni



Ecco 'ndo va a finire il buggett del Milan.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2022)

Andrà a finire che il Monza spenderà più di noi. E ovviamente noi da loro non vedremo una lira.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2022)

Va a finire che saremo noi la loro succursale.


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Pedullà ha appena parlato di un'offerta imprevista per il giovane Fagioli, non solo per la Juventus ma anche per la Cremonese in cui ha giocato la scorsa stagione in prestito.
> La Cremonese sperava di riaverlo in prestito, dopo che rinnoverà con la Juventus.
> Galliani avrebbe offerto prestito con obbligo di riscatto tra i 10 e i 15 milioni


Ma castisecco a 10 mila euro rateizzati tan e taeg 0% non lo vogliono?


----------



## folletto (24 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Soldi all'Inter
> Soldi alla Juve.
> 
> Chissà chi non vedrà un € dal duo*
> ...


Beh, che pretendi? Uno è interista e l'altro gobbo


----------



## Zenos (24 Giugno 2022)

Ecco dov'è finito il nostro budget


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Giugno 2022)

Ed ecco come ampiamente previsto che inizia il valzer degli aiuti ai gobbi,benvenuta alla nuova succursale e altri 6 punti in cascina per i vermi infami il prossimo anno.


----------



## King of the North (24 Giugno 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Andrà a finire che il Monza spenderà più di noi. E ovviamente noi da loro non vedremo una lira.


Di sicuro i soldi a Berlusconi non mancano


----------



## King of the North (24 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahahah che polli, noi
> Mi raccomando invitiamo alle feste scudetto, a questi due infami.
> Solo sputi, schiaffi in faccia e calci in cu.lo dovrebbero esserci, per loro.


Sarò troppo romantico io ma avrò sempre riconoscenza verso Berlusconi. 5 champions non si dimenticano


----------



## hiei87 (24 Giugno 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Di sicuro i soldi a Berlusconi non mancano


Beh, volendo si compra CardinaLee e lo mette in giardino, questo è sicuro.


----------



## uolfetto (24 Giugno 2022)

A me Fagioli piace molto. Due estati fa lo avrei scambiato volentieri alla pari con Donnarumma quando si era capito che il portiere non rinnovava e i giornali lo accostavano alla Juve con delle contropartite improbabili.


----------



## danjr (24 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Pedullà ha appena parlato di un'offerta imprevista per il giovane Fagioli, non solo per la Juventus ma anche per la Cremonese in cui ha giocato la scorsa stagione in prestito.
> La Cremonese sperava di riaverlo in prestito, dopo che rinnoverà con la Juventus.
> Galliani avrebbe offerto prestito con obbligo di riscatto tra i 10 e i 15 milioni


Un’altra cosa certa, oltre al fatto che non abbiamo soldi e che Cardinale ha fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, è che questi qua non ci sganceranno mia una lira, anzi se vogliono pessina studieranno un modo per farci avere il meno possibile


----------



## numero 3 (24 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahahah che polli, noi
> Mi raccomando invitiamo alle feste scudetto, a questi due infami.
> Solo sputi, schiaffi in faccia e calci in cu.lo dovrebbero esserci, per loro.




Il tifoso ha la memoria di un organismo unicellulare


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Pedullà ha appena parlato di un'offerta imprevista per il giovane Fagioli, non solo per la Juventus ma anche per la Cremonese in cui ha giocato la scorsa stagione in prestito.
> La Cremonese sperava di riaverlo in prestito, dopo che rinnoverà con la Juventus.
> Galliani avrebbe offerto prestito con obbligo di riscatto tra i 10 e i 15 milioni


Sinceramente provo pena.

Galliani il nuovo che avanza.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ahahah che polli, noi
> Mi raccomando invitiamo alle feste scudetto, a questi due infami.
> Solo sputi, schiaffi in faccia e calci in cu.lo dovrebbero esserci, per loro.



Cardina-Li invece ad aspettare fuori in mezzo alla folla, "i maggiordomi e la servitù non sono ammessi".


----------



## __king george__ (24 Giugno 2022)

Silvio impazzirà e alla veneranda età di 86 anni o quelli che ha deciderà di spendere 2 miliardi di euro (alla fine un quarto del suo patrimonio sarà..) nel mercato del monza

e vincerà lo scudo

e se i figli proveranno a intervenire per fermarlo scatterà l'interdizione legale...per i figli intendo


----------



## diavolo (24 Giugno 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Silvio impazzirà e alla veneranda età di 86 anni o quelli che ha deciderà di spendere 2 miliardi di euro (alla fine un quarto del suo patrimonio sarà..) nel mercato del monza
> 
> e vincerà lo scudo
> 
> e se i figli proveranno a intervenire per fermarlo scatterà l'interdizione legale...per i figli intendo


Lo avvelenano prima.


----------



## The P (24 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Pedullà ha appena parlato di un'offerta imprevista per il giovane Fagioli, non solo per la Juventus ma anche per la Cremonese in cui ha giocato la scorsa stagione in prestito.
> La Cremonese sperava di riaverlo in prestito, dopo che rinnoverà con la Juventus.
> Galliani avrebbe offerto prestito con obbligo di riscatto tra i 10 e i 15 milioni


L’hanno scorso ho visto Fagioli in qualche occasione, per carità, interessante, ma non vedo un grandissimo potenziale.

La Cremonese aveva un esterno in prestito mi pare dall’Inter o dal napoli che mi sembra una spanna sopra il tanto osannato fagioli.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Pedullà ha appena parlato di un'offerta imprevista per il giovane Fagioli, non solo per la Juventus ma anche per la Cremonese in cui ha giocato la scorsa stagione in prestito.
> La Cremonese sperava di riaverlo in prestito, dopo che rinnoverà con la Juventus.
> Galliani avrebbe offerto prestito con obbligo di riscatto tra i 10 e i 15 milioni


Sono strabiliato da quanto leggo, dal Condor mi sarei aspettato un Vidal a fine carriera non un giovane in rampa di lancio.

Cmq di questo Fagioli si parla davvero bene, potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea, su di lui rileggo commenti che giravano anche in merito alle valutazioni fatte per Zaniolo, Bastoni e Tonali prima che giocassero un minuto nella massima serie.


----------



## braungioxe (24 Giugno 2022)

C'è piu entusiasmo nel Monza che nel Milan


----------



## diavolo (24 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sono strabiliato da quanto leggo, dal Condor mi sarei aspettato un Vidal a fine carriera non un giovane in rampa di lancio.
> 
> Cmq di questo Fagioli si parla davvero bene, potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea, su di lui rileggo commenti che giravano anche in merito alle valutazioni fatte per Zaniolo, Bastoni e Tonali prima che giocassero un minuto nella massima serie.



Tutta gente che alla sua età aveva già un bel po' di presenze in serie A e coppe europee*. *


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Giugno 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Tutta gente che alla sua età aveva già un bel po' di presenze in serie A e coppe europee*. *


Certo, ho portato i 3 esempi più precoci degli ultimi anni forse. L'età è dalla sua parte, ci si aspetta grandi cose dai giovanissimi ma solo i talenti più puri riescono ad emergere subito per gli altri serve un percorso diverso, non so se Fagioli diventerà un Marchisio o un Bertolacci ma in linea di principio investire 10-15 milioni su un ragazzo di 21 anni se il materiale è quantomeno buono non rischi niente.


----------



## Manue (24 Giugno 2022)

Sono uno dei pochi rimasti che non si preoccupa dell'operato di Galliani, ed anzi spero che il Monza non faccia male il prox anno.
Sinceramente ho avuto tante gioie ed emozioni dal Milan di Berlusconi, dallo stesso Adriano quando si presentava con il sorriso a 32 denti accompagnando il Nesta di turno, il Sheva di turno ecc ecc... che non riesco a volergli male.

Mi piaceva la spontaneità di Galliani, alle esultanze, piuttosto che nei momenti di rabbia.

Hanno distrutto quel Milan?
Questo è innegabile, ma gli altri provati, sono stati così tanti che non mi fanno odiare questo duo.


----------



## sunburn (24 Giugno 2022)

Io, fossi un tifoso del Monza, andrei sotto la sede per protestare contro tutta questa assenza di sostenibilità…


----------

